# 2005 Mercury 25hp manual tilt grease??



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

there should be 2 grease fittings on the tilt tube housing....
--sometimes they wont take grease and if they do - it doesnt seem to help, before it seizes up youll need to take it apart and clean / grease it...
-


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

so do i just take the large bolts off the tilt tube? and remove the engine and replace/grease tube?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

large nuts - yes, are there any grease fittings?


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

I have the same engine, and mine got tight recently. Had to take the grease fittings off and clean the gunk out. Put them back on and re-greased, now it's like butter. Super easy fix.


----------

